# Time to replace my 5.1 system!



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 14, 2013)

Well lads!

I've recently sold my 5.1 Surround Sound system 
They were simply too big.. and too much stuff for just having a 5.1 system where I currently live.

I'm in need of a decent 5.1 system right now as I'm currently using a Microlab M910 2.1 Speaker System - 45 Watt RMS - http://www.dabs.ie/products/microlab-m910-2-1-speaker-system---45-watt-rms-8L77.html
They're actually very good for a cheap 2.1 system. 


I need to get a decent 5.1 system that isn't too big and not too small, But I don't want any of those Logitech stuff or PC stuff! my brother has a Logitech Z906 5.1 system and I don't like the sound quality of them at all!

Now the system I'm currently looking at is 165 Euro and they seem to be pretty good.. but they only have analog inputs? Is this a bad thing?? or would it make a difference?
http://www.pixmania.ie/ie/uk/6000728/art/genius/sw-hf5-1-6000-speakers.html

What are your impressions lads?

Perhaps yee have better suggestions?
I must get a 2-way system! It does make a big difference to me!

Cheers lads!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 14, 2013)

Haven't been in the market for surround sound in over a decade... but out of curiosity, I googled that setup and there are 4 YouTube hits:

https://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.&fp=eee8d5daec6c7036&q=genius+sw-hf5.1+6000+review

Might be worth watching the videos.

I wouldn't be too concerned with lack of digital inputs to the speakers, it's just one more layer of cost and quality for a DA converter that your sound card should do well anyway.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 14, 2013)

I will check the videos out and reviews soon! The specs appears to be good.. plus I can always get a 6 RCA to HDMI cable to hook up the the GPU I suppose?

LIke the price on this system is very difficult to resist and I love the wooden look!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 14, 2013)

Better buy same company speakers of the same range and if the speakers are small geet a good sub.

You like the TANNOY right ?, maybe get s a set of smaller ones of those with a sub. Why i say this is i think it going sound small very much so with without a decent sub. 

I wish i could of took those speakers of ya hands btw.. Anyways you should hit some HiFi shops up for their show rooms as this is the only real way your going know for sure before spending.

Try hit some reviews up on subs to as a lot are only good for kids(boomy) or movies(rumble\depth) and if your love for music is higher than movies a 5.1 setup is semi pointless as most music is stereo.  And a good sub for a lot of music i would say it would have to have a tighter base like BIC do some but it's a American brand.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 14, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> HDMI cable to hook up the the GPU I suppose?



Ahh... you're using HMDI audio?  There are converters but add some cost for 5.1... Google "HDMI to Analog Audio"

My TV is feeding my 5.1 system.  It takes the HDMI audio and splits it out to analog.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 14, 2013)

Well the thing is I don't want an AV Receiver anymore or anything too big and fancy! Sure it sounded great but the power requirements were too high for my needs and for the past 6 months they were barely ever used.

All I want is a simple yet good sounding 5.1 system!

I will get some decent speakers for my living room in the future and certainly will go with Tannoy again!

Do you think those Genius 5.1s will be good? Like surely they will be better than those Logitech offers?

I will mainly use the speakers for Games and some Movies and some music. But mainly for video games!

@Sasqui: I will do!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 14, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well the thing is I don't want an AV Receiver anymore or anything too big and fancy! Sure it sounded great but the power requirements were too high for my needs and for the past 6 months they were barely ever used.
> 
> All I want is a simple yet good sounding 5.1 system!
> 
> ...




A good A/V don't use that much actually around 25w-50w, my ONKYO is 35w.  but yew i understand you want small..

Thats why i was on about small TANNOYs and a sub.  And if that what you posted is any good what is good ?..  To me it would sound like shit but to some one else might sound awesome.

In th end it be better than nothing just make sure it has what you need on it..


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 14, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> My TV is feeding my 5.1 system. It takes the HDMI audio and splits it out to analog.



You know what, I lied, duh.  My TV has optical out that feeds a Dolby 5.1 decoder which then feeds my Klpisch 5.1 system.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 14, 2013)

Will they really sound like shit? Surely they won't sound awful???

I can't find any other 5.1 system for around that price which can offer even close to what they have to offer! 

An AV Receiver alone will cost at least 150 EUro for a half decent one and then hundreds more on speakers + sub! I really don't want to spend hundreds on PC speakers 

@Sasqui Ya flippin liar! :L


----------



## AsRock (Aug 14, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Will they really sound like shit? Surely they won't sound awful???
> 
> I can't find any other 5.1 system for around that price which can offer even close to what they have to offer!
> 
> ...



I'd get the Klpisch 5.1 system like Sasqui said he has. However i don't know if you can get compatible ones ( mains\power ).

Noticed some on ebay for $200.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 14, 2013)

They're quite expensive! 5.1 promedia 60W RMS seems a bit lacking?
ALso the HD300 and HD500 is pretty much double the price of the Genius 6000 and that's new compared to used ones.

They do look nice but my price point can't be broken!

I have one other question to ask.
My sound card no longer works with 5.1 for what ever reason.. It only works with stereo now? I guess it's dying perhaps??

Should I stick to onboard or should I consider the Creative Sound Blaster Z as a replacement? Or perhaps go down the Asus Xonar route?
Is it even required to have a sound card these days?


----------

